# Warm fuzzies



## 5M Coffee (Jul 18, 2009)

Today we received one of those emails that makes you feel all warm and fuzzy inside and just have to share it with you.

*Click here* to see why we cannot stop smiling about the feedback we received after a home barista training we conducted recently.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Always good to receive great feedback.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

That's great, congratulations!


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

That's really nice - well done.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Certainly made a good impression there Glenn well done

Gaz


----------

